# The Muse Coffee Company



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

The Muse Coffee Company is located at 1509 Enterprise Drive in Lynchburg VA. Opened August of 2008 and growing in success and popularity. We proudly serve our own specialty line of roasted in house gourmet espresso and coffees. Located in the charming community of Wyndhurst.

We at The Muse invite you to stay, and feel honored when you decide to settle in with us for a whole afternoon. That's why we tempt you with free 3M wireless Internet. We regard our customers with warmth and respect, we con&#8230;

More...


----------

